# Sundown 3/21/10 - Closing day



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2010)

Met up with a good sized crew for my final Sundown rip of the season.  I had to keep it short due to other obligations, I wish I could have stayed longer but I still had a ton of fun!  The course seemed even nicer than yesterday, I don't think it got very cold last night.

Great to get out and hit them one more time, good skiing with all you guys again. :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 21, 2010)

Great day out there today!!!! Bumps were friggen awesome! Bluebird and close to 70 degrees... In attendance:

Bvibert
o3jeff
MadRiverJack
MadRiverFrank
JonnyPoach
Greg
Mondeo
Jack97
BeastEd
Spectrecky
Chris-Mo

Think I got everyone....BeastEd and the Mogulskiing.net crew  were destoying it!!!   JP was doing some monster Daffys...Mondeo had some nice airs, crashed on a heli..Hope your all right bro!!!! Was hoping for another weekend, but Chris was in the LL shaking everyones hand saying "see ya next year" Anyways if it was the last day, It was Rad!!  thanks again Sundow for a great job this year!!

Steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2010)

I was the last AZer down Gunny for the season. Ended it with a daffy off the bottom air and into the impromptu pond skim at the bottom. Sad it's over but a great final weekend !


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> I was the last AZer down Gunny for the season.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2010)

hard to believe its gone.  glad i did push it to get out those afternoons the past 2 weeks.  Gunny season was far too short this year....but it was spectacular.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2010)

My last run of the sundown season:







Awesome day. Got in 2 solid hours from 3-5 pm. It was perfect and just enough. skied one run with powhunter, a bunch with johnnypoach and many with Beast_ed, madriverfrank, madriver jack, and jack97. Last few runs were solo and I was feeling pretty melancholy. I really love that little hill.

Awesome to finally meet Beast_ed. Really cool guy and an incredible skier. He lives and breaths mogul skiing. Next year, enter the comp. It would be yours to lose. Thanks for coming down to support our little hill (Jack97 too). The biggest props go to madriverjack and frank though. They made little ole Sundown a destination for a three-day ski weekend. That is effin' cool as hell.

See you next year!


----------



## jack97 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah I feel kinda of sad that it was the last day but what kept me happy on my drive home was those sweet bumps we had all afternoon. It was great rippin with the crew today and even the other locals (sorry but lost track of their names) who tagged along with us. 

I look forward, maybe dreaming about it till next season.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> My last run of the sundown season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you were able to make it out after all!  It really was a great day to end the Sundown season.  Now I just need to remember that it's not the end of the ski season...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> My last run of the sundown season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont forget i skied 3 out of 4 days at your institution8)8) wed, fri & sat:wink::wink:....my body is shot....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2010)

Are they anticipating not having snow next weekend?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Are they anticipating not having snow next weekend?



I think it's a combo of rapidly diminishing snow levels and lack of customers.  The bumps are in great shape, but other parts of the mountain need some work.  It's been way too warm here the last few weeks...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2010)

not just down there.  The base at Stowe today was the lowest I'd ever seen it for this time of March in my 15 years going there.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I think it's a combo of rapidly diminishing snow levels and lack of customers.  The bumps are in great shape, but other parts of the mountain need some work.  It's been way too warm here the last few weeks...



I took advantage of that warmth!!8)8)


----------



## johnnypoach (Mar 21, 2010)

hi,alpinezoners. 
today was the best day ever at sundown.mashedpotatos mogels and kickers were perfict,along with the perfict weather was epic! may second is closing day killington,hope to see uall their. ps ski fast ski hard jump high and party hardy.it was great to see every one this weekend. congrats to Allen in bumpoff. thankyou mad r jack and frank for skies. hi powhunter how is the back? thankyou gregg for everything. your friend johnny poach.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2010)

johnnypoach said:


> hi,alpinezoners.
> today was the best day ever at sundown.mashedpotatos mogels and kickers were perfict,along with the perfict weather was epic! may second is closing day killington,hope to see uall their. ps ski fast ski hard jump high and party hardy.it was great to see every one this weekend. congrats to Allen in bumpoff. thankyou mad r jack and frank for skies. hi powhunter how is the back? thankyou gregg for everything. your friend johnny poach.




YEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!  JP what's up bitch


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 21, 2010)

Fantastic day guys.  Thanks so much for the kind words.  I enjoyed skiing with each and every one of you and hope you all make it to Colorado next year.

Here's a quick clip for fun - not my best, but whatever ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFhJb5Itkuo

B-Stead


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2010)

nice vid bstead.  wish i could've made it out today but it wouldnt have gone over very well in my house.


Jack, Frank and BB, glad you guys got out here multiple times before it ended.  Perfect weather for 5 straight days.  If they were open tomorrow, i'd be calling in sick in a heartbeat.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> nice vid bstead.  wish i could've made it out today but it wouldnt have gone over very well in my house.
> 
> 
> Jack, Frank and BB, glad you guys got out here multiple times before it ended.  Perfect weather for 5 straight days.  If they were open tomorrow, i'd be calling in sick in a heartbeat.



it was pretty funny at the comp everytime you came down the course there was jarred said something about you calling out sick from work  ha ha


----------



## powhunter (Mar 21, 2010)

johnnypoach said:


> hi,alpinezoners.
> today was the best day ever at sundown.mashedpotatos mogels and kickers were perfict,along with the perfict weather was epic! may second is closing day killington,hope to see uall their. ps ski fast ski hard jump high and party hardy.it was great to see every one this weekend. congrats to Allen in bumpoff. thankyou mad r jack and frank for skies. hi powhunter how is the back? thankyou gregg for everything. your friend johnny poach.




Yo JonnyPost  lol


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2010)

Fun day yesterday, glad I got out for the last day.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2010)

Bummed I missed the last day... sounds like it was another fine one, but had a day full of family stuff.  But, its kinda like being on the beach on a beautiful labor day-- bitter sweet-- happy to get the last of the season's goods but sad that its over.  Greg's Gunny pic really brought that home-- nice shot, all we need are some accompanying bagpipes...

Hoping for a trip or two up north in the coming weeks and to maybe run into some familiar faces- if not- Til next season-


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 22, 2010)

Sam sent me another clip which I figured I'd share ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muQsO-iAtwc


----------



## snafu (Mar 22, 2010)

Made it out Sunday for only my second time this season(tweaked my ankle) but it was definitely a good day to be out riding. Only did a couple hours toward the end of the day but it was a blast, especially the pond skimming at the end. Hell, the only way to get off the mountain was to pond skim or swim at that point. Good day.8)


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

I hit this imromptu pond skim at the end:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1436708116856&ref=mf

Didn't make the cut for that vid though. MRJ and Beast_Ed were rooting for me to wipe out. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> I hit this imromptu pond skim at the end:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1436708116856&ref=mf
> 
> Didn't make the cut for that vid though. MRJ and Beast_Ed were rooting for me to wipe out. :lol:



Looks like fun, sorry I missed it!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 24, 2010)

Damn, I missed another season there. I suck @ skiing in CT. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2010)

i'm still in denial. . . .


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm still in denial. . . .



Wow. Amazing how good it still looks. I was in the middle of sending a PM to Chris and Jarrod when you posted that. Part of it:



> I understand that it might not be looked at as a "quality product" by some and opening without terrain for all abilities is not your usual MO, but mogul nuts will happily walk to get to terrain if need be, and can deal with limited services. Stick enough snow at the top just to unload, try to piece a path to the bottom of lift 2, skeleton crew at the base (no food service), and open from noon-5 pm the final weekend, and you'd make a lot of mogul skiers very happy.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wow. Amazing how good it still looks. I was in the middle of sending a PM to Chris and Jarrod when you posted that. Part of it:



supposed to be sunny and close to 50 down this way on Sunday.. i'd go, heck, i'd even pay to ski there, if the weather is as predicted.

but alas, i'm just having a hard time letting go (i always do).  I'm not sad that it is over, i'm happy to have had a great season.

my apologies in advance as i'll probably moan an groan a bit more.  After this weekend i'll be able to let go and move on.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> but alas, i'm just having a hard time letting go (i always do).  I'm not sad that it is over, i'm happy to have had a great season.



Agreed. It was a great season, especially March. Next year, I'm going to forgo Novemeber and December vacation days and save them for Gunny spring skiing. I say that every year though....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2010)

but if they crank up the lifts in April for the meatheads to film on stinger and there is still snow on GB they better extend an invite to season pass holders to come back out for 1 last hoorah!!  ;-)





"they better" = wouldn't it be nice if . . . .


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Next year, I'm going to forgo Novemeber and December vacation days and save them for Gunny spring skiing. I say that every year though....



+1


----------



## Madroch (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd pay to ski Gunny this weekend.... Can't seem to let go....


----------



## powhunter (Mar 25, 2010)

I would pay $50 to hike it


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 25, 2010)

do they allow hiking?


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> do they allow hiking?


For turns, it is discouraged.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 25, 2010)

How about if ya just straightline it??


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2010)

picture of the day -


----------



## Madroch (Mar 25, 2010)

Yellow lift is too far gone- crank up the other, move a little snow-- offer gunny only noon to 5-- 25 a ticket for all-- I'm in.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2010)

top looks burned out now.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2010)

it looks so peaceful

i'm still holding out hope, they haven't put the racks away yet


----------



## severine (Mar 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> it looks so peaceful
> 
> i'm still holding out hope, they haven't put the racks away yet



It was so sad driving by it yesterday.  Burnt out fast. I don't think there will even be a chance to do a park shoot with the Meatheads this year, though Temptor and Gunny still looked well-covered.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> it looks so peaceful
> 
> i'm still holding out hope, they haven't put the racks away yet



Me to-- we may be the only ones....I also believe that: (1) the whalers are returning to Hartford; and (2) Steve Grogan is due for a comeback with the Pats... so take my beliefs for what they are worth...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Me to-- we may be the only ones....I also believe that: (1) the whalers are returning to Hartford; and (2) Steve Grogan is due for a comeback with the Pats... so take my beliefs for what they are worth...



i know the truth, i just refuse to accept it ;-)


BTW, probably hitting Mohawk Sunday. Free skiing for their last day of the season. if you check their Facebook fan page there are some pics from last weekend and it looks like some Exhibition style bumps might be there.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2010)

Saturday -


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 28, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Saturday -



Looks like it would def be possible to push snow from the left side area to make a 10 ft wide track from the bottom of Gunbarrel to ski on the lift.  Then do the same at the top.  The moguls have good cover.

The only problem is, staffing and operating the place for the 9 of us that would show up.

B-Stead


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2010)

More than an inch of rain fell in CT last night but i still see only white on gunny.. how freakin' deep is that snow?!?!?!


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2010)

I heard 3"-5" of rain is in order for us. Will be interesting to see how much is left after that.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2010)

24 hours of rain later and still don't see mud on gunny.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2010)

That is pretty amazing. They blew the snot out of that trail this year. Looks like you could go bass fishing in the bass area though... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2010)

another few inches of rain overnight but it still looks good


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> picture of the day -





gmcunni said:


> it looks so peaceful
> 
> i'm still holding out hope, they haven't put the racks away yet





gmcunni said:


> Saturday -





gmcunni said:


> More than an inch of rain fell in CT last night but i still see only white on gunny.. how freakin' deep is that snow?!?!?!





gmcunni said:


> 24 hours of rain later and still don't see mud on gunny.





gmcunni said:


> another few inches of rain overnight but it still looks good



Please seek help;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Please seek help;-)



I went to a shrink
To analyze my dreams
She says it's lack of skiing
That's bringing me down


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> I went to a shrink
> To analyze my dreams
> She says it's lack of skiing
> That's bringing me down



Dude - you're probably only 2 hours to Hunter. Go get your bump fix there!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> Dude - you're probably only 2 hours to Hunter. Go get your bump fix there!



i know, and probably will.  some of the pics i saw of Hunter last weekend were amazing.

VT this weekend,  scoping out hunter for a day next weekend if things work out.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2010)

i'd ski it today -


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2010)

Ha. I was waiting for your update photo. Amazing that gunny still has that much snow giving the base and Exhibition is gone. 

See you next season.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2010)

where's the beer truck???


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'd ski it today -



I think they're done Gary, they took in the ski racks...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2010)

ok, i'm done now.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> ok, i'm done now.



Wow. Big loss on Temptor and Gunny the last 4 days. Neat video, Gary. Maybe we'll get a slightly cooler March next year so we can make it to April.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> ok, i'm done now.



Cool video, but sad to watch.


----------

